# Pride 26



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

Coleman and Frye it is on.


----------



## ace (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Coleman and Frye it is on. *



This Will be the Fight of the Year.
Something Long over Do.


To Close to Call. 
They are both great Wrestlers 
& both have Boxing kills. 


the True Winners are the Fans Who have
Been waiting for this Re - match.


----------



## JDenz (May 11, 2003)

I pick Coleman if he is at 100 percent from the neck injury and Frye if he is anything less.


----------



## J-kid (May 12, 2003)

Coleman will proble take fry because he is a great fighter past his prime.

Dont get me wrong Fry has proven him self over and over again to be one tuff (sob)  but coleman is a better wrestler.


----------



## JDenz (May 12, 2003)

Frye is definitly a better striker and has better subs


----------



## Elfan (May 13, 2003)

Date and such for us non MMA geeks?


----------



## JDenz (May 13, 2003)

June 8th and the PPV is the 13th.  GEEKs?


----------



## Elfan (May 14, 2003)

Ya you heard me GEEKS!

Hmm I might actaully watch that on PPV if I can get someone to split the cost with me.  That would be an interesting fight.  I don't like to make predictions about it, it just looks like a fight to enjoy and learn from to me.


----------



## JDenz (May 14, 2003)

Them are fighting words lol


----------



## JDenz (May 22, 2003)

Three more matches added

Heath Herring vs Mirko Cro Cop 
- Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson vs Mikhail Ilioukhine 
- Alistair Overeem vs Ricardo Arona


----------



## J-kid (May 22, 2003)

Hey what ever happen to Yishda or somthing(the judo champ) vs Cro Crop i heard that was in the works a long time ago.


----------



## JDenz (May 22, 2003)

Yoshida wanted Cro Crop to cut weight.


----------



## JDenz (May 22, 2003)

Trust me Yoshida wants no part of Cro Crop.  MIrko is probley the best striker in MMA and there is no way he is going to work a fight with Yoshida.


----------



## J-kid (May 23, 2003)

I wouldnt count Yoshida out so fast bro, I believe he has a pritty good chance VS Cro crop.


----------



## ace (May 23, 2003)

Won a Bull Shoot Match against Royce
& even got Frye to lay down & WORK 4 big $$$$$

But He wants no part of Cro Cop


----------



## tarabos (May 23, 2003)

i can't wait to see how Mirko's ground game has come along. word is he's improved on it a lot. i guess this Pride will give us a pretty good idea if it has or not. I have to believe that it's going to be better...crocop just has some crazy natural ability.

either way...looks like it will be a pretty good Pride for the fans.


----------



## JDenz (May 24, 2003)

I think that the Mirko Sak fight proved how much that he has improved on the ground.  Mirko is the real deal bad *** of MMA.  Yoshida would get killed by Mirko.  He has already said he wants no part of him unless he loses weight.


----------

